

XCPretty - fast and 100% compatible xcodebuild formatter - mneorr
https://github.com/mneorr/XCPretty
XCPretty is designed to be piped with xcodebuild and thus keeping 100% compatibility with it. This means, when xcodebuild works, xcpretty works. It&#x27;s even a bit faster than xcodebuild only, since it saves your terminal some prints.
======
ryanmarsh
I love the RSpec style test results! Thank you for this! I was just about to
start building that because Xcode and xctool's test output is too noisy.

